# SAS Skype Chat?



## danny790 (Jan 4, 2014)

I made a suggestion about it earlier, and how many of you would like to form a group, at a day such as monday 6pm, and discuss issue which have been affecting us, you don't have to give the real details or your real name, but its better if we know whos who , we give out whats on our chest and we give each other advice, sort of like a therapy session, but from all over, and if there's too many people, we can schedule different days and times..


how does that sound guys?


----------



## jc43 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sounds good! How do I join??


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## LucidAcid (Aug 28, 2014)

For sure! Count me in.


----------



## P82 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## BLAHHH12 (Aug 16, 2014)

Count me in = )


----------



## Shyassasain (Aug 23, 2014)

Sounds great~ I'll be there~


----------



## danny790 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks but we'll need someone who is the main contact, ive got school etc.


----------



## xriverr (Dec 22, 2013)

count me in


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea, I'd like to be apart of this!



danny790 said:


> Thanks but we'll need someone who is the main contact, ive got school etc.


Do you have someone in mind, I might be willing to do it but I'm not sure.


----------



## SarahDavis (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll join


----------



## Athena (Sep 1, 2014)

That sounds like a fantastic idea. There are already a few skype groups being set up here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Lol i'd join if a few older people do... otherwise i'll look like more of a creep than I already am :lol


----------



## danny790 (Jan 4, 2014)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Sounds like a great idea, I'd like to be apart of this!
> 
> Do you have someone in mind, I might be willing to do it but I'm not sure.


if you want to, you can have it man


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

Gamaur said:


> Lol i'd join if a few older people do... otherwise i'll look like more of a creep than I already am :lol


29 ain't old, get outtaaaaa 'ereeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd like to join


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

NeverAFrown_00 said:


> 29 ain't old, get outtaaaaa 'ereeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


That's _very_ generous of you. I'm guessing you haven't seen a 29 year old without makeup.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

I wold join but skype just kicked me off because I don't have the upgraded version, which I can't acquire unless I have a newer something-or-other on my computer, which, in turn, I can't acquire unless I spend $2000 on a new computer......

It sounds like a great idea, but really, f%ck skype.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Wagnerian said:


> I wold join but skype just kicked me off because I don't have the upgraded version, which I can't acquire unless I have a newer something-or-other on my computer, which, in turn, I can't acquire unless I spend $2000 on a new computer......
> 
> It sounds like a great idea, but really, f%ck skype.












New computers don't cost that much! You can a solid laptop for under a grand easily! I've got an i7 quad core with 16GB of RAM and it only cost $1,100 brand new off ebay 

No excuses! How will we start our music group otherwise? Think of the children.


----------



## sj86 (Jun 7, 2013)

count me as well if you don't mind


----------

